# Lelit PL41TEM Anna with PID - Owner Feedback



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm still undecided on a machine for the home but have now whittled my choice to either the Lelit Anna (with PID) or the Sage Duo Temp Pro.

My wife really wants a no-fuss machine (which means the Sage) but I'm more interested in something that I can use to develop my coffee making skills and I like the idea of having a machine which is worth fixing is and when it goes wrong. The Lelit is slightly more expensive but as I see the machine lasting me many years this is not a deal breaker. I have a decent(ish) Ascaso grinder which I'm happy with.

Can any members provide some advise or feedback on the Lelit as reviews are pretty scarce.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

> I'm still undecided on a machine for the home but have now whittled my choice to either the Lelit Anna (with PID) or the Sage Duo Temp Pro.
> 
> My wife really wants a no-fuss machine (which means the Sage) but I'm more interested in something that I can use to develop my coffee making skills and I like the idea of having a machine which is worth fixing is and when it goes wrong. The Lelit is slightly more expensive but as I see the machine lasting me many years this is not a deal breaker. I have a decent(ish) Ascaso grinder which I'm happy with.
> 
> Can any members provide some advise or feedback on the Lelit as reviews are pretty scarce.


I have the Lelit Mara PL62 hx machine.

I think it is a well built, great, compact hx machine.

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

I am in Dorset


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

> I am in Dorset


Ah, no good I'm afraid.

I'm in Cambridgeshire, if you find yourself out this way drop me a line and I'd be happy to show you the machine and let you have a play.


----------



## Hornet's Nest (Oct 29, 2017)

One thing that is making me lean towards the Lelit is the potential to have parts replaced rather than changing the machine as a whole later on down the line as it seems to be the kind of machine that would facilitate this. Also if I did want to sell the machine on later I think the Lelit would be a better option.

I may be wrong of course - I'm no domestic appliance engineer (though I have replaced a fan/element on an oven and a motor/PCB on a washing machine).


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

I am currently in the same situation - however I am finding the Sage to be a much cheaper option when shopping around. Is the Lelit worth the extra £££? I am also confused by the multiple versions of Anna that are offered online.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

i was having exactly this dilemma - Lelit Anna PID vs sage DTP. The Sage being £250 vs over £400 for the Lelit made the DTP too good an option so I've gone for that. There are not many stockists for the Lelit and plenty of other forum members with the DTP or other Sage machines so I'm hopeful I can get help with any issues, plus the DTP came from Lakeland with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Jnestie84 (Jan 1, 2018)

pgarrish said:


> i was having exactly this dilemma - Lelit Anna PID vs sage DTP. The Sage being £250 vs over £400 for the Lelit made the DTP too good an option so I've gone for that. There are not many stockists for the Lelit and plenty of other forum members with the DTP or other Sage machines so I'm hopeful I can get help with any issues, plus the DTP came from Lakeland with a 3 year warranty.


lakeland are such a great company to deal with. I need to look into the Sage DTP as I would like to buy from Lakeland again if possible.


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

I believe that Lakeland have put the price back up on the Sage. Can anyone recommend a decent/cheap source for Lelit apart from eBay - the only place I can currently find is Espresso Underground.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Kristopher said:


> I believe that Lakeland have put the price back up on the Sage. Can anyone recommend a decent/cheap source for Lelit apart from eBay - the only place I can currently find is Espresso Underground.


Now they have stock Lakeland have increased the price to £379 still available in John Lewis for £249 pretty sure that they will soon be matching the Lakeland increase.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Teejay said:


> Now they have stock Lakeland have increased the price to £379 still available in John Lewis for £249 pretty sure that they will soon be matching the Lakeland increase.


Good job Lakeland will pricematch.


----------



## Kristopher (Dec 29, 2017)

There still hasn't been any feedback from PL41 owners. Surely there are some here?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Back over £300 on Amazon too


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Kristopher said:


> There still hasn't been any feedback from PL41 owners. Surely there are some here?


Hi I have the PL041 TEM, and it has not put a foot wrong in 9 months. It only takes 15 mins to be fully hot, the boiler gets to temp in 2 mins, but it is really worth waiting to get the group nice and hot. the PID makes espresso a doddle..assuming you get the grinding and tamping right. I got mine from espresso underground with no problems..i would recommend, however i am already planning the upgrade to an ecm mechanika profi....as making coffee for 6 people is a real pain on a single boiler.

Tony


----------

